# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Urimet tuaja për Vitin e Ri 2010!

## Albo

Stafi i forumit shqiptar, ne emer edhe te gjithe komunitetit tone virtual ku marrin pjese shqiptare nga mbare bota, ju uron nga zema:

*GEZUAR VITIN E RI 2010!

PAQE, SHENDET E DASHURI NE JETEN TUAJ DHE TE FAMILJES SUAJ!*

Ne kete teme mund te uroni njeri-tjetrin ose mund te beni nje urim per miq e te aferm. Adresa e kesaj teme do t'iu dergohet me email te gjithe anetareve te forumit.

Gëzuar e për shumë vjet!

----------


## Milkway

Mes muzikes dhe humorit e kalofshi mire naten e 31 dhjetorit ....me dashuri., respekt , fat, dhe lumturi ne jete, urime viti i ri 2010. 

Urime gjithe miqve dhe dashamirve dhe gjithe shqiptarve anemban botes .

----------


## Enkeleu

_Te dashur bashkëatdhetar kudo që jeni!
Nga zemra Ju uroj ta kaloni gëzuar Vitin e Ri 2010!
Suksese ne te gjitha rruget e jetes dhe lumturi ne familjet tuaja  

Gëzuar për shum mote

Me respekt; Enkeleu_

----------


## bili99

Gezuar   Albo   dhe  Gezuar  gjithe  shqiptaret  e  globit,kudo  qe  jeni  ne  keto  momente ..Urime   dhe   me  fat   Vitin  e  Ri,   te  lumtur paci gjithe  jeten!
-Ja   sa   mberrini   Viti   i Ri   ne      Trojet   Tona....dhe   ne  ketu   ne  Amerike   do  presim  edhe nje  cike,jam  duke  u be  gati  te  dal ta  pres ne  Chicago...
Nuk  mund  te  shkoj   pa mos  u ndal  tek  stacioni  im i dashur ,Forumi Shqiptar,  ku  i  shoh bashkeshqiptaret  e  te  gjithe  botes.
Shendet,   lumturi  dhe   sukses   ju deshiroj nga  zemra  ne  vecanti  stafit  te  Forumit  Shqiptar ne   krye  me  Albon...Gezuar!
Pas   gjashte oresh e gjysem  do  ta  coj  nje  gote  edhe  per  Forumin  Shqiptar...Gezuar!
Shqiptar  te  dashur  festofshi  gjithmone,  e  paci goten  plot   gjithmone,  edhe   kur  mos  te  jete plot  per  ju ,per  mendjen  dhe  zemren  tuaj  qoft  plot!
Edhe  ne  keto  momente  si  gjithmone   jam  i  lumtur  qe  jam  pjese  e  juaja,  jam  shume   shume  i  lumtur  qe  jam  shqiptar!
GEEEZZZUUUAAARRR  !!!!!


me nderime,
bili99

----------


## drague

urime te gjithe shqiptareve kudo qe jane.

ju kam shpirt ju kam zemer.

----------


## Edmond.S

Urime Vitin e Ri 2010!Shendeti e lumturia qofshin gjithmone me ju.Shpresoj qe ky vit t'i realizoj enderrat e planet tuaja,me mire se cdo vit tjeter,i shkuar!

Gezuar

----------


## Erlebnisse

Mqs sa hyri viti i ri, gezuar e per shume vjet te gjitheve e qofte nje vit sa me i mbare e plot me shendet, suksese dhe lumturi:

Pershendetje per Albo, mqs na hapi kete teme ne keto momente e per te gjithe miqte e mi real apo qe kam njohur nepermjet ketij forumi e bashkebisedoj me ane te mijera temave dita-dites, duke filluar qe nga Perla, milanistja_el, saura, Apollyon, dea, xhuxhumaku (nga era, mqs s'te pelqen emri i ri), Aikido, iktuus, walchiria, chino, skender76, angelina, Enii, infinity, gloreta, unejsa, padrilla, agim metballa, Teta Vera, Ekonomisti, Adaes, Linda5, bombona, xhamia, madaber, thekthi, izadora, izabella, suada, Lorisa, Shkelqesia_E_Tij, Albmaster, Il_Santo, Endless, Bato, Rreja, tetovarja, Helen_of_Troy, Eve, Roy, LoTi, King_Arthur, Drague, Di_Ana, Pink, Rexhina, bili99, Edmond.S, Enkeleu, Homza, Fk-Partizoni etj etj me rradhe (te me falni nese kam harruar pa shkruar ndonje emer). Ju perqafoj!

----------


## King_Arthur

I uroj gezuar vitin e ri ne rradhe te pare gjithe stafit te albasoul .
Dhe te gjithe shqiptareve kudo qe jane qe ky vit i ri te jete viti i realizimit te deshirave te tyre te jete viti i paqes i begatise dhe i sukseseve .


Per shume vjet gezuar .

Albasoul shpirti i shqiptareve !!!

----------


## projekti21_dk

gëzuar vitin e ri

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

Gezuar te gjitheve Vitin e Ri 2010...Qofte ky vit per te gjithe ju nje vit i mbushur me dashuri, paqe e mbaresi...Gezuar! Gezuar!

----------


## tetovarja87

pershendetje per te gjith antaret qe jan online....
Gezuar..gezuar per shume mote....
respekte nga une...

----------


## K.i EPERM

Urime gjithe miqve dhe dashamirve dhe gjithe shqiptarve anemban botes .
__________________
Urime për ty xhamia viti 2010   më suksese të reja në të gjitha drejtimet

Urime për të gjithë Shqiptarët

----------


## l-island

Urime viti i ri 2010; shendet,paq,bekim,dhe qe ky vit te jet realizues i te gjitha deshirave tuaja per ju qe po e lexoni  dhe per familjet e juaja kudo qe gjenden.

----------


## EDilo

*Urime per mbare shqiptaret  qe ndodhen  ne te kater anet e globit.
Mbaresi, lumturi , dashuri dhe miresi sjellte nder zemrat tona 2010! Pershendetje Stafit te Forumit tone te nderuar qe nepermjet faqeve te tij na mundeson te bisedojme njeri me tjetrin. Gjithashtu pershendes gjithe sa ndodhen ne keto momente ne faqet e forumit.
Gezuar!  Gezuar!  Gezuar!ZOTI E BEKOFTE KOMBIN SHQIPTAR!
*

----------


## Milkway

> Urime gjithe miqve dhe dashamirve dhe gjithe shqiptarve anemban botes .
> __________________
> Urime për ty xhamia viti 2010   më suksese të reja në të gjitha drejtimet
> 
> Urime për të gjithë Shqiptarët


Flm shum te uroj dhe une nga zemra qdo te mire ne kete vit dhe vitet qe pasojne . 

Te prift e mbara  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dardhan

*Gezuar Viti i Ri.* 

 :Qirinjte:  :Dhuratat:

----------


## Hajrush

*Urime Viti i Ri,o populli im kushdo dhe kudo qofshi në planetin e quajtur Tokë,hisedar të së cilës PATJETËR jrmi edhe ne, me një porosi: Të mos e përbaltin vehten me gojën tonë.
Hajrushi nga Feriyaji.*

----------


## zeshkani26

Gezuar 2010 ju uroj te gjith shqiptarve kudo qe ndodhen shum fat shendet lumturi paqe e dashuri,ju uroj nje vit te mbar e shum suksese.Gezuar gezuar gezuar

----------


## ASrock4u2

Pershendetje dhe Gezuar te gjitheve Vitin e Ri 2010 !
Qofte ky vit per te gjithe ju nje vit i mbushur me dashuri,  e mbaresi !
Gezuar! Te gjitheve, Gezuar!

*..deshiroj te pershendes vecmas, Pink-n dhe djalin e saj, Gezuar sebashke me te gjithe dashamiresit e juaj.*

----------


## Longarus

Ju Uroj te gjithe forumisteve Vitin e Ri 2010
Me shprese qe ky vit te jete vit i mbare per forumin dhe te na mbaresoj me tema me te mira dhe me te begateshme ...
Mpuq  te gjitheve .

----------

